# Frozen Few:  and the Winners are



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2010)

First Runner Up.....

6a


Reserve Grand Champ

5a


Grand Champ

3a


and the A's have it!  Great pics for such a small turn out.
I won't speak for the other judges, but I voted for the ones I
wanted most to eat.  The judges were not unanimous, but
pretty close in our decisions.  I have no idea who is who,
but congrats!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Captain Morgan and the other judges for volunteering, I for one had a great time doing this and I am still eating my entry. I look forward to next year or maybe a Summer event. It really is a great cause!


----------



## Griff (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats to Brian at Good Smoke. He has won all three Frozen Few competitions. Let's make him a judge next year.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 11, 2010)

Griff said:
			
		

> Congrats to Brian at Good Smoke. He has won all three Frozen Few competitions. Let's make him a judge next year.




Griff am I reading this wrong, but didn't Scotty win this 3A and Good Smoke 6A 1st Runner Up?


----------



## Griff (Feb 11, 2010)

Holy smokes. My apologies to Scotty and Brian. I read it wrong. Congrats to the new Grand Champ Scotty. Sometimes I'm easily confused.


----------



## john pen (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats to the winners !


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 11, 2010)

woot  Reserve!  It was a blast!  Can hardly wait until next February! LOL  

Congrats Scotty on the Grand!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations one and all, it was fun, I really enjoyed it and I too am ready for February 2011


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 12, 2010)

Cool! Thanks. The competition was tough!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 12, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> First Runner Up.....
> 
> 6a
> 
> ...



Ditto......... Congrats to the winners


----------



## Shores (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats all!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 13, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 13, 2010)

Great job to all! Scotty yours was the one I originally picked!


----------



## BigGQ (Feb 13, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!


----------

